# Black Friday (all Month Long) Harvest Right Freeze Dryer Sale



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Our Black Friday Special is now available so don't wait to order your freeze dryer! We are running this special ALL MONTH LONG but make sure to order your freeze dryer soon to ensure it gets to you before the holidays.

In addition, with every purchase, we are including a FREE Starter Kit (100 Mylar bags 100 O2 absorbers, and an impulse heat sealer)

Small Freeze Dryer (110v)

Colored Aluminum Small Freeze Dryers: $1,795 + $199 Shipping
Stainless Steel Small Freeze Dryers: $2,195 + $199 Shipping

Standard Freeze Dryer (110v)

Colored Aluminum Standard Freeze Dryers: $2,095 + $219 Shipping 
Stainless Steel Standard Freeze Dryers: $2,595 + $219 Shipping

Large Freeze Dryer (110v)

Colored Aluminum Large Freeze Dryers: $2,795 + $249 Shipping
Stainless Steel Large Freeze Dryers: $3,295 + $249 Shipping

If you have any questions or if you would like to take advantage of this great special, feel free to reach out to me on my direct line:

801-326-0325

Thank you!

Dan Campbell
Account Manager
xdk7nd962caa6afc84c91aa06dd2fdb1a3492.png
95 N Foxboro Drive Suite 100
North Salt Lake, UT 84054
801-326-0325
[email protected]
www.harvestright.com


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Our Black Friday Special is now available so don't wait to order your freeze dryer! We are running this special ALL MONTH LONG but make sure to order your freeze dryer soon to ensure it gets to you before the holidays.
> 
> In addition, with every purchase, we are including a FREE Starter Kit (100 Mylar bags 100 O2 absorbers, and an impulse heat sealer)
> 
> ...


It's a nice want but to rich for my blood.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> It's a nice want but to rich for my blood.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


me too, it would make a good "Group buy"


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> me too, it would make a good "Group buy"


Yes it would. I wish I could get more people here committed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For $1800, I can buy an awful lot of food. Maybe if I was in a group of 30 to 40 families it would work, 
but then you'd have to have a lottery to see who gets to use first and who has all their food spoil 
before they get to use it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yes it would. I wish I could get more people here committed.


I'm already committed! :vs_OMG:

I'd go in on a group buy, but sometimes my wallet isn't fat enough to me along for the ride.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Well, I just went to their site and entered to win a Standard unit in their contest. 
I'm a lucky SOB. At least that's what the missus always reminds me.


----------

